# LEGION presenta : Durango Mazatlan, 323 kms !!!! en bici de ruta en 1 dia !!!!



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

R-A-I-D-O !!!!! Durango-->Mazatlan, en Bici de
Carretera,
en 1 dia !!!! 323 kms !!!!

.....como datos interesantes :

distancia total : 323 kms
Vel promedio : 25 Km/hr
Temp minima : -4°celsius (afirmativo 4 grados abajo
de cero !!!!!! )
Temp Maxima : 37°celsius
ascenso total : 3910 metros
tiempo total : 13 hrs 39 min
Calorias gastadas (segun POLAR) : 8910

aqui va la reseña grafica...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157604932124012/

he aqui un breve video :


__
https://flic.kr/p/2466363942

SALUDOS DE MEXICO !!! 
VIVA LA LEGION !!!!!!!!!
VIVA LA HERMANDAD CICLISTA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mucha suerte, y espero que Last Biker no se ofenda, pero espero que sea muy buen evento, pero es un poco largo para mi


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Estimado companerito rzozaya1969.............

R-A-I-D-O ya se capitulo !!!!!!!! se completo en 13hrs 40mins !!!! el Viernes 2-Mayo-2008.....
Agradezco de antemano la vibra y la Buena suerte.

last biker.. de que se va ofender ????


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

se ve que está muy intenso, y muy chido tambien, dos preguntas:
1.- que significa R-A-I-D-O? me imagino que es un acónimo para algó
2.- qué tipo de preparación hay que hacer previo reventarte una friega de estas?

saludos


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Raidô
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

**Raidô "ride, journey"* is the reconstructed Proto-Germanic name of the r- rune of the Elder Futhark ᚱ. The name is attested for the same rune in all three rune poems, Norwegian Ræið Icelandic Reið, Anglo-Saxon Rad, as well as for the corresponding letter of the Gothic alphabet r, called raida. The shape of the rune may be directly derived from Latin R.

La LEGION no ve este superrcorrido como FRIEGA sino como todo un gran reto personal y pues se entrena unos 5 meses previos con unos 6mil kms de entrenamiento sistematico, preparacion fisica y buena nutricion.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades, Enrique!!

Excelente post como siempre!

Un abrazo


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

enriquevera2000 said:


> La LEGION no ve este superrcorrido como FRIEGA sino como todo un gran reto personal.


oook... entonces en otras palabas "soy un intenso y me siento terminator"

yo la verdad cada que salgo sí me meto unas buenas friegas yo solito que si no me hacen guacarear me provocan sonreir el resto del día

jajaja... no te lo tomes a mal pero si sonó muy intensa tu respuesta camarada


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Felicidades Obi Wan!!!
se me pelaron ayer despues de la tercera vuelta en el circuito valle, sigo entrenanado!!!! ahhh y listo para Talia-4Cienegas!!!! 160 kilometros de meganbrea de alta densidad!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

enriquevera2000 said:


> R-A-I-D-O !!!!! Durango-->Mazatlan, en Bici de
> Carretera,
> en 1 dia !!!! 323 kms !!!!
> 
> ...


Muchas felicidades, una gran rodada como siempre... :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Enrique


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Enriquevera:
Estuvo muy chido su R A I D O. :thumbsup: 
Recibe un saludo y felicitaciones por esa gran hazaña fisica que acaban de realizar.
El año pasado estubimos por Durango, que maravilloso lugar !
Permanecimos 4 días explorando la sierra de Durango y de regreso a Guadalajara, hicimos exactamente esa ruta que ustedes acaban de hacer.
Salimos de El Salto en Durango y terminamos en Mazatlan, Sinaloa. El tiempo que cronometramos en realizarla, mi grupo y yo, fue de principio a fin fue de 6 horas con 38 minutos.  
Aqui les mando unas fotos de este increible R A I D O:









El recorrido es completamente por carretera.









El espinazo del diablo









Las vistas de la carretera son increiblemente hermosas, parecen sacadas de postales









Definitivamente una de las carreteras mas bonitas de Mexico, si no es que la mejor en cuanto a paisajes.









La tendencia es ir bajando, desde lo alto de la sierra hasta el nivel del mar.









Una proeza como esta requiere de mucha preparacion fisica y mental









Se me olvidó mencionar que esta ruta la hicimos a bordo de mi "Meche" 









Saludos y mis respetos a LA LEGION


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hola Amigo !!!
Excelentes fotos.. y no cabe duda que cada vez que se ven fotos de esa ruta se vuelve a sentir lo mismo que cuando uno la va recorriendo en la bici !!!.... Ya estamos entrenando para regresar en septiembre 2008..... CUIDADO !!!! esta ruta tiene como efectos colaterales la Adiccion a la Bicicleta y exceso de motivacion para entrenar.. ejejejejjeej les envio fotos de septiembre... saludos !!!!


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

aaaaaaaaa estimado amigo.... revisa estas otras fotos de la sierra de Durango... no te vas a arrepentir de ver todo el set de fotos....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157604384853048/


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

que pinche envidia, o sea no es solo envidia, es una pinche envidia de no mames.....


----------

